# Wrapping Circular Soap



## Jaccart789 (Aug 16, 2014)

Any ideas on how to wrap this soap? I don't sell, but I am big on presentation. It's the perfectionist in me. I have a professional logo that was made and I label my soaps with my logo and stamp them. My rectangular soaps I normally band them with Kraft brown material and affix my logo/label in the center. I tie it with a raffia ribbon. 
I intend on these being a facial bar. These soaps I made with yogurt and oatmeal. I used hemp, olive oil,  rice fragrance from BB and etc. They look like a cut tree or log. I now need to figure out packaging to give these as gifts. Any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stacy (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm 100% positive this will be WAY over the top for your purposes, but I thought it was really neat when I saw it: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDstUTfaTUA[/ame]


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 16, 2014)

Stacy so kind of you to share! I love the look, but maybe over the top for my purposes. I do want that thing! LOL

I just youtubed it and I saw how to wrap these with coffee filters. I think thats economical and an easy way to get a professional look.


----------



## judymoody (Aug 16, 2014)

I was also going to suggest basket style coffee filters.  You can use a round sticker label to list your ingredients and to hold the edges in place.


----------



## Relle (Aug 16, 2014)

This
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=47410


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 16, 2014)

Thank you Relle!


----------



## bodybym (Aug 16, 2014)

How do people wrap round soaps so that you can see the design? Or is this generally not a concern? I'm starting to play with round soaps and keep wanting people to see the design, but can't figure out how to make them look nice.


----------



## Relle (Aug 16, 2014)

The only way you could do that would be the same as with the paper but with cellophane  so its clear to see through, although the pleats will hide the design a bit.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 16, 2014)

You can shrink wrap round soap.


----------



## bodybym (Aug 17, 2014)

I've tried shrink wrapping round soap, but I can't seem to get it "round". Any advise?


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 17, 2014)

never thought about the design being obstructed good question!


----------



## bonnyny (Aug 19, 2014)

If you are using a 3" pvc pipe for the mold, a roll of duct tape works great. I use waxed tissue - center it on top of the duct tape roll, place the soap on top of the tissue, push down through the hole and it's easy to affix the label.


----------

